# how much calpol allowed after jabs?



## grumpymoo

poor rose has had her jabs and for the first time ever is crying for something other than her hunger. it sounds terrible, i want to cry!

i asked the nurse if she could have calpol, and guess what, she didnt know! it drives me mad that no one seems to know anything about prem babies.

anyway i called the outreach sister, who we are no longer under but was desperate. she said its fine to give calpol but i did not understand how to work out the dosage:blush:

does anyone know? rose is 9 weeks actual, 2 weeks corrected.

thanks 

moo


----------



## bumpsmum

ohh poor Rose and poor you :hugs: HV etc are really under trained with preemies its shocking no wil give you a straight answer on alot of 'grey' areas. Think 2.5ml (a tea spoon) is recommended from 2 months, HV told me to go by corrected age so Matthew was not allowed it with his jags :cry: but if the outreach sister (nicu?) says its ok id go by her. Hope wee Rose feels better soon x


----------



## Jkelmum

How much does she weigh now ? 4kg babies can have 2.5ml then 0.5ml less for each .5kg less they weigh .....The nurse told me cos my baby was only 3kg at 8 wks so could only have 1.5ml ...i hope that helps


----------



## Lottie86

I got told no Calpol at all until Findlay was over 4kg (which he has only just hit today at nearly 21 weeks)


----------



## Foogirl

Abby was about 7.5lbs when she had her first set of jabs and she was allowed 2.5ml. The doctor had said the HV and the pharmacist would say not to have it but he said it was fine.

My thinking is, can it be any worse than the doses of vaccine they are given?


----------



## premmiemum123

I gave Emily 2.5 mls and she was 6lb, I was told to give her Calpol but the SCBU. If you think about the amount of drugs these babies have pumped into them, my little girl is on four types of drugs, then given diseases through immunisations, a bit of parecetamol is not going to cause them too much distress. 
The good thing about giving Emily Calpol as well as making her feel better it improved her reflux, could have just been a coincidence. 

You will get conflicting advice, I would go with whatever your paeditrician advises as they are the premmie experts.

Sorry to hear the your LO is not well. I hope she feels better soon...poor love...x


----------



## Bec L

I guess I'm too late to answer this now, but we had the same issues when we tried to give Poppy Calpol when she was about 3 months old (not for her jabs, she had a temp). It was like 2am and I was in a big panic about getting her temp down, got the Calpol out and it was the first time I had read the leaflet which obviously very unhelpfully just says 'do not give to premature babies' (nothing useful like UNTIL they are a certain age or weight or anything!!) 

I was ringing NHS Direct (useless), the 24 hour midwife No (also useless) and eventually decided to ring SCBU where one of the nurses who had looked after Poppy a lot when we were there was able to tell me it was fine for her to have it and put my mind at rest.


----------



## avabear73

I was told by two different HV to buy it in for Finlay to take after his jabs, which he has on Wednesday. He was 7 1/2lb last Wednesday, born at 36+6 (but small for dates, was 4lb 8oz at birth, hadn't grown since 35 weeks). I'll double check the dose with the HV and Dr on Wednesday as I'll see HV in the morning and Dr in afternoon for jabs. Not looking forward to it, I must admit, I absoloutely hate to hear our boy cry! :(


----------

